# Reifenwahl ??? Slayer `05



## Rocklandbiker (19. Februar 2006)

Bei Kauf meines Slayers waren Racing Ralph`s 2,25 montiert. Also runter mit dem Gummi, klar aber welche drauf ? Habe mir MAXXIS ADvantage 2.1 montiert. Sind wie ich finde zu schmal für ein Touren/All-Mountainbike.
Grundsätzlich möchte ich stylistisch kein Schwalbe montieren.
Was fährt Ihr so auf dem Teil. Tendiere zu Larsen TT 2,35 !!!!
Da stören mich aber die orangefarbigen Seitenstreifen. An einem HotRod nicht der Hit. Der Rahmen soll ja im Fokus sein.


----------



## el Lingo (19. Februar 2006)

Ich fahre Michelin Hot S und die Reifen sind einfach spitze! In 2,2" kein Problem, 2,5" mußt Du mal ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Februar 2006)

Bei Maxxis hast du immer die "Probleme" mit den orangenen Streifen. Einzig die Reifen in den weichen Gummimischungen haben diese Streifen nicht. Wobei ich dir aber auch nur zu Maxxis raten kann. Entweder den Larssen TT den du schon angesprochen hast. Wobei das Profil Geschmacksache ist. Oder den HansVenture in 2,4er breite. Der Reifen ist auf nem Slayer sicherlich der Wahnsinn!

Schaus dir mal an..


----------



## s.d (19. Februar 2006)

Wie wärs mit nem conti vertical der ist halt ziemlich langlebig  der larsen ist aber mit sicherheit ne gute wahl  kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an was du machst


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Februar 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit nem conti vertical der ist halt ziemlich langlebig  der larsen ist aber mit sicherheit ne gute wahl  kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an was du machst



Suche einen "Allrounder". Für einfache Touren auf schönen Trails des Pfälzer Waldes. Mein Favorit bisher Schwalbe Big Jim  in 2,25. Ich finde an einem Slayer muss einfach ein etwas breiterer Reifen. Ein 2.1er passt da nicht so richtig ! Und es soll ein Michelin oder MAxxis sein event. auch ein KENDA Nevegal oder so.


----------



## blaubaer (24. Februar 2006)

wir fahren den Maxxis Ignitor 2.3 auf unseren Slayer, hat sehr gute fahreigenschaften für AllMountain/Touren  



> Oder den HansVenture in 2,4er breite. Der Reifen ist auf nem Slayer sicherlich der Wahnsinn!



diesen Pneu emfehle ich überhaupt nicht für das Slayer, für ein DH oder nur Bikeparkbike schon eher, der pneu selber mit den 2verschieden gummimischungen bremst auf der strasse sehr, dies kann zu einer torrtur werden  



> Grundsätzlich möchte ich stylistisch kein Schwalbe montieren.



und haben bei nässe auch so ihre schwierigkeiten, was bei Maxxis um welten besser ist, die sind in allen bereichen gut


----------



## derschotte (24. Februar 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie wärs mit nem conti vertical der ist halt ziemlich langlebig ...


grausam der reifen: null grip auf laub bzw. im feuchten wald. hebt dafür auf eis und schnee erstaunlich gut



			
				freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bei Maxxis hast du immer die "Probleme" mit den orangenen Streifen. Einzig die Reifen in den weichen Gummimischungen haben diese Streifen nicht...


soweit ich das in erinnerung hab, gibt es den streifen ab 06 nicht mehr. mich stört  er allerdings auch nicht aufm rm7, ist ja eh orange


----------

